# Weaning my baby goats



## edelweissfarm (Mar 23, 2016)

This is my first batch of baby fainters. They are 2 months now and I have 2 being sold. They have been with their mom the whole time, and I am unsure if there is anything I need to do to actually wean them. They both eat grain and hay when I feed the moms. So, do I just separate them and that's it or is it something I ease them into? Thank you!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Separate from mom at night so they can be used to being away from her. Kids will nibble hay and grain at an early age, but usually not enough to give them what they need. I don't fully wean until 3 months.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When you separate them for good, take the doe away from the kids. That way she knows she left them and won't yell as much.


----------



## edelweissfarm (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## edelweissfarm (Mar 23, 2016)

How long does it usually take for them to wean? Do I just need to do it cold turkey? Or a little at a time, and then keep extending the length?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I leave the kids with mom but tape her teats so they can't nurse. ( milking her twice a day). I do that for about a week, then walk the doe and kid to the new pen, let them check out the new pen, then take the mom back to her pen. 

Make sure the kids are drinking water and actually eating hay and grain. Some kids need 3 months or longer and others are ready for weaning at 2 mos.


----------



## edelweissfarm (Mar 23, 2016)

Ok, thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I separate at weaning time, no back and forth, 3 months of age is a good time to wean. 

It takes momma's around 3 weeks to 1 month or so to dry off. If on a proper diet and milked as needed. If they become too tight, they need to be milked some. 

Some momma's even after that time of weaning, when the doelings are put back out with the mom's, they may allow the kids to nurse again, so I will tape their teats before I let the kids back out with them. If the tape or bandage is taken off by the kids, I put another one back on. After 1 week I then remove the tape or bandage and then watch, if the kids nurse, I will re-tape that Doe for another week.


----------



## edelweissfarm (Mar 23, 2016)

Ok, yeah I am only weaning the 2 that were sold. The ones we are keeping can just wean naturally. I just wasn't sure if this was something I should have started last week if they needed a longer wean time. I got some fencing for a temporary place for them so I can get them separated from the mom. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## edelweissfarm (Mar 23, 2016)

How long do I need to milk the doe after weaning? I'm not milking all of it because I figure it's like people - supply and demand. She really doesn't like being milked so it's just miserable. I'm doing morning and night just until she is not so tight.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

If you're keeping a kid on her why not let her wean the kid gradually on her own? Then you shouldn't need to milk at all.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think they are weaning the ones that are sold only


----------



## edelweissfarm (Mar 23, 2016)

Yep only the mom/twins are separated, the others are still together bc we are keeping them. Just selling the 2 babes


----------

